# Permanent impairment allowance(PIA)



## releasedCFmember (27 Feb 2012)

I searched here but couldn't find much about PIA so I will try finding answers here.  

I have had lower back problems for the past 7 years and was recently released from the CF. I received a disability award(40%). I am currently receiving the 75% from SISIP. I am also placed on rehab(VAC). I qualify for Earnings Loss Benefit from VAC but am not receiving any since SISIP is paying out.

Should I apply for PIA from VAC? Is anyone receiving PIA for similar condition(I would really like to hear about your experience).
If I should go for it, where should I start.
Is anyone receiving Permanent Impairment Allowance Supplement? Can I apply for this?

I would really like to hear from people who are receiving these benefits or have experience with them.

Every case is different and often very similar cases are decided on differently but anything is better than nothing.


----------



## dogger1936 (26 Mar 2012)

If you can let the rest of us know how you made out it would be great.

I have a question I hope someone can answer as it seems I can't find the answer anywhere.

These new enhancements to the NVA state "Improving access to the Permanent Impairment Allowance and the Exceptional Incapacity Allowance"

While that sounds great...HOW are they improving access to it; and what is the change? Or is this just hyperbole.

Any help would be great. All I have found aside from that vague statement has been that it will allow access to 3500 veterans. Question is...how?


----------



## LAWN DART (28 May 2012)

releasedCFmember
 I am currently trying to do something similar and would love to know what your diagnosis was as I am fighting a uphill battle with the MIR to get myself properly diagnosed. I was given a diagnosis of chronic mechanical lower back pain by a doctor who was to lazy to conduct a signal test on me other then a x-ray and know 5 doctors later and having finally received a MRI after 6 years of asking for additional testing have been referred to a pain clinic, but have not been able to shake my original diagnosis and keep getting told by the MIR that it is normal wear and tare which really pisses me off to no end, as I have been suffering with it since early 2005, I am awaiting release on 3B and am trying to get all my ducks in a row before that happens.


----------



## Nemo888 (28 May 2012)

Get a copy of your MRI and bring the cd  home. If the damage is bad just send some screen caps from your MRI. Mine were nasty and it got their attention. 

Problems with your nerve conduction velocity test (NCV) cannot easily be ignored either.  As for "wear and tear " simply ask what is the age at which one would expect such serious damage. Then state your own.


----------



## cowboy67 (1 Nov 2012)

This is what I have found.
I currently applied for this, because I have reach the max 100% as stated in the Link 
http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/department/reports/ovo-response/ovo-allowances


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Nov 2012)

Observing for now.

Good luck.


----------



## blackberet17 (2 Nov 2012)

There are criteria (NO, really?!?! Where's the dripping sarcasm smiley?) to be met to qualify for PIA.

This link explains the changes brought in with an amendment to the NVC: http://gazette.gc.ca/rp-pr/p1/2011/2011-07-09/html/reg2-eng.html

Here are the two points they make, with no clarity as yet (that I could find so far):



improve access to the permanent impairment allowance;
introduce a monthly $1,000 permanent impairment allowance supplement for the most seriously injured or ill Canadian Forces veterans who are unable to be suitably, gainfully employed;


There's a larger description a little further down, but it appears to apply mostly to those who are severely disabled.

More info here: http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/information-canadian-forces/services-benefits/financial-benefits

And the eligibility criteria (still vague, haven't found better definitions):
http://natoveterans.org/en/info/VPPM%205%20PIA%20ELIGIBLITY.pdf

Hope this helps!


----------



## maniac (14 Nov 2012)

A monthly taxable allowance payable if you suffer from _*lost job opportunities because you are permanently and severely impaired.
*_
You may qualify for a Permanent Impairment Allowance if you are a CF Veteran who has:

    a physical and/or mental impairment that is severe and permanent;
    a rehab plan that is approved by VAC; and
    received a disability award or a disability pension related to this impairment.

Permanent Impairment Allowance Supplement
A monthly taxable benefit of $1000 payable if you are in receipt of a Permanent Impairment Allowance and, due to the level of your disability, you are not capable of suitable, gainful employment. 
you may qualify for a Permanent Impairment Allowance Supplement if you are:

in receipt of a Permanent Impairment Allowance; and
due to the level of your disability, you are not capable of suitable, gainful employment.


----------



## MP447 (18 Nov 2012)

I am a 15 year DVA veteran (been fighting DVA for 15 years) and I have been recently granted the PIA (level 3) = 559 and because I cannot work because of my disabilities I was also granted the PIAS.  The total I receive for this benefits monthly is in the range of $1400.  The benefits are taxable.  I applied and was approved for a Rehab plan and then I applied for the Earnings Loss Benefit that I am entitled to.  Because DVA had not changed the regulations I was denied the ELB because they had included my DVA monthly pension in the calculations which of course made me ineligible for the benefit due to too high income.

Now as of 10 Oct 12, the PCO office (Privy Council Office) approved a OIC (Order in Council) that DVA had submitted to change the rules for the ELB, these changes are now law and apparently all previously ineligible ELB apps will be reviewed. 

Now I am prepared to provide the formula that DVA uses to determine ELB if anyone is interested (I received the formula after asking a pointed question to DVA through their secure msg system.

Thanks


----------



## maniac (19 Nov 2012)

OK, are you posting it?


----------

